# Wallpaper rendered from 3D manufacturer's logos



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Looks really good bud. Thanks for the hard work.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

I added another rendering - this time no logo, just 3D models of a target face and some arrows. 









It's in that same Picasa web album at http://picasaweb.google.com/107210563895402375688/3D_Logos


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

Very nice! You know your original Maitland one is my favorite...but that Hoyt is sweet too.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*For you Athens fans...*

I spent some time on the Athens logo tonight and added the results to the gallery. Here's a small-size sample:









To download the full-size version in widescreen or 4:3 aspect ratio, go to the gallery at http://picasaweb.google.com/107210563895402375688/3D_Logos

Hope you like it!


----------



## JavelinaHunter (Aug 23, 2007)

VERY nice work!! Thanks much!


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Nice what about a 3D of a 3D target ie deer


----------



## tony s (Aug 8, 2003)

very nice work, I downloaded one already


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

Robert43 said:


> Nice what about a 3D of a 3D target ie deer


I can probably do that. I'll look into it.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

Awesome work williamskg6 :thumbs_up


----------



## tpcowfish (Aug 11, 2008)

Very nice work, Thanks for sharing


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Athens modification*

So, I made a slight modification to the Athens wallpapers. I added a lens effect (depth of field). I have placed both versions in the Picasa gallery so you can have your pick.

Here's a side-by-side comparison so you can see what the difference is. You'll have to click on the image to see it larger in order to see the differences.








So which one do you prefer?


----------



## mathewshooterxt (Mar 2, 2009)

Could you make one out of this?


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

mathewshooterxt said:


> Could you make one out of this?
> 
> View attachment 976175


I assume you want the fist actually coming out of the target, right? I think I can do that. I'll give it a try.


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

Those look great! Can you make anything out of the G5 or Quest Logos?


----------



## tpcowfish (Aug 11, 2008)

williamskg6 said:


> So, I made a slight modification to the Athens wallpapers. I added a lens effect (depth of field). I have placed both versions in the Picasa gallery so you can have your pick.
> 
> Here's a side-by-side comparison so you can see what the difference is. You'll have to click on the image to see it larger in order to see the differences.
> View attachment 976016
> ...


One on left has clearer writing in back ground at least to these old eyes


----------



## Pride Hunter (Aug 6, 2005)

Could you please do the Pearson logo with the flames?

http://www.benpearson.com/home.htm


----------



## mathewshooterxt (Mar 2, 2009)

williamskg6 said:


> I assume you want the fist actually coming out of the target, right? I think I can do that. I'll give it a try.


Yes if you can that would be cool. Are you using Photoshop to do these?


----------



## Sm0lder (Aug 9, 2010)

They all look fantastic. Does the Bowtech one explode? :mg:


----------



## mathewshooterxt (Mar 2, 2009)

Sm0lder said:


> They all look fantastic. Does the Bowtech one explode? :mg:


LMAO!!!! Now you've done it:teeth:


----------



## Sm0lder (Aug 9, 2010)

mathewshooterxt said:


> LMAO!!!! Now you've done it:teeth:


Hee, hee! Just trying to keep it real.:tongue:


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

mathewshooterxt said:


> Yes if you can that would be cool. Are you using Photoshop to do these?


Actually, I'm not. I'm using Google Sketchup 8 (free version) to build the models, then I render them using Kerkythea open source ray tracing. Any final touch-up is done in GIMP. That's right folks - an entirely free toolset. In fact other than Sketchup, my toolset is even open source!

I started using Sketchup to model the town I used to live in for Google Earth: http://coastin3d.blogspot.com/

Now I use it for other things. When it warms up I may return to modeling buildings for Google Earth though...


----------



## pjridge (Jul 22, 2003)

can u make one from the bear archery logo? 
thanks.


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks, the Bowtech logo looks great. I might have to switch it to maitland later.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

pjridge said:


> can u make one from the bear archery logo?
> thanks.


In the works already, Keep you eyes peeled.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Doinker , PLeeeeezzzzzzzz


----------



## hunter74 (Nov 23, 2007)

They are nice but how can i clean up the resolution ?
I have the bowtech and its fuzzy.


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

hunter74 said:


> They are nice but how can i clean up the resolution ?
> I have the bowtech and its fuzzy.


Mine look great, I have two 21" widescreen monitors.


----------



## gander251 (Aug 29, 2010)

hey man these look sweet!!! is there any way u could make up a diamond archery one???


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

hunter74 said:


> They are nice but how can i clean up the resolution ?
> I have the bowtech and its fuzzy.


Go to the Picasa web gallery. Find the image you want and click on it. It will open bigger, but that is still not the actual file - it's just a big thumbnail image. Look on the line immediately above the image and find the download link. That's how you get the full resolution image.

Here's a screen capture with some red text and annotation to illustrate what I mean:


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

gander251 said:


> hey man these look sweet!!! is there any way u could make up a diamond archery one???


I'll add it to the list.


----------



## Lazerbeans (Feb 4, 2009)

The Hoyt's are awesome. Thanks I really appreciate them, great work:thumbs_up


----------



## roosclan (Oct 1, 2010)

Those look awesome! The New Breed Archery logo would look killer in 3-D.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Athens logo is really cool....TY


----------



## tobin01 (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice Work!


----------



## archer1914 (Oct 13, 2007)

sweet job how about HCA or Truball. offer something like this on here and everybody will keep you busy. thanks nice job.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Some wow for Pearson*

Ok Pearson guys - you asked for it! I made a very flashy rendering of the Pearson logo for your enjoyment. Here's a small sample:









You can get the full resolution images in widescreen and 4:3 ratios from my Picasa web gallery. Enjoy!


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

Nice work! :thumb:


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you! The Athens one is my new desk top background


----------



## pjridge (Jul 22, 2003)

That Pearson look awesome.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm not looking to create myself more work here, but in this thread and the other one I posted a couple of weeks ago, I find it incredibly odd that I have not received a single suggestion for Mathews archery wallpaper. Considering the number of Mathews fans on here, don't you find it odd? Ah well, back to the other requests...


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*G5 wallpaper*

well, this one took a very, very, very long time to render - nearly 4 hours. 









Hope you guys like it! As usual, to get the high-resolution versions, go to my Picasa Web Gallery and pick the file you want from there.


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks, I guess I'll have to replace my browning wallpaper now...


----------



## Bowtoons (Jan 4, 2008)

ttt


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Diamond Archery wallpaper*

Here's some wallpaper for you Diamond shooters. 









As usual, to get to the full-resolution images, you should visit my Picasa Gallery, click on the image you want, and then use the download link to get the image.


----------



## mathewshooterxt (Mar 2, 2009)

Those all look awesome! Great job!


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

Did i miss the Mathews one? :dontknow: :shade::wink:


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

Christopher67 said:


> Did i miss the Mathews one? :dontknow: :shade::wink:


You are the first person to have even mentioned Mathews besides myself wondering why nobody had mentioned Mathews. You didn't miss it - I haven't made one yet. I'll add it to the (lengthy) list.


----------



## hunter74 (Nov 23, 2007)

Good job these are sweet


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Stan 3D logo wallpaper*

I know there are others that people would like, but I couldn't pass up working on a Stan 3D logo wallpaper with a mysterious glowing blue orb! Have a look!









As usual, the full-resolution, high-quality images can be obtained from my Picasa Web Gallery. Enjoy!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

That STAN wallpaper is sweet! Awesome job as usual.


----------



## Andy. (Jan 12, 2011)

Nice work!!!!!


----------



## papahoyt (Aug 10, 2009)

Really like to have a Bear Archery one if possible thanks.


----------



## MrBowtech2008 (Feb 13, 2010)

TRU Ball or doinker would be awesome. or cbe!


----------



## tjkanavel (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks!!!! I just set the Athens one as my Background.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

williamskg6 said:


> I added another rendering - this time no logo, just 3D models of a target face and some arrows.
> 
> View attachment 974802
> 
> ...


Looks like my 100 yard group :darkbeer:


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Looks good man


----------



## BuckeyeNative (Jul 18, 2009)

These look great....thanks again!


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

How bout a NASP logo.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

DocMort said:


> Looks like my 100 yard group :darkbeer:


Aaahhhhhh....humility! :wink:


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

Some Matttttthews Monster eyes would be great.:wink:


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

williamskg6 said:


> You didn't miss it - I haven't made one yet. I'll add it to the (lengthy) list.



Awesome, thanks! :teeth::thumbs_up


----------



## The G (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks a lot.
I have the hoyt one for my wallpaper


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

Archery Talk one is awesome, thank you! :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

That athens and the stan look really good. Nice job on all of them.


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

Very awesome you do a great job!


----------



## terryracing86 (Nov 18, 2006)

high country PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dylanl (May 14, 2010)

These are really awesome! I've downloaded pretty much all of em to use as my backgrounds on my computer. A couple more I'd like to see would be Mathews, Spot Hogg and Doinker. A couple have been mentioned already so they should be on the list. Hopefully we're not creating too much work for you.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

Ok - I'm finishing the Bear one right now. It's rendering ssssssslllllllllloooooooooooooooowwwwwwllllllyyyyyyyyyy. After that I'm planning on working on High Country, New Breed, Mathews (probably use that monster eyes idea), CBE, ...


----------



## MrBowtech2008 (Feb 13, 2010)

williamskg6 said:


> Ok - I'm finishing the Bear one right now. It's rendering ssssssslllllllllloooooooooooooooowwwwwwllllllyyyyyyyyyy. After that I'm planning on working on High Country, New Breed, Mathews (probably use that monster eyes idea), CBE, ...


awesome! looking forward to a big cbe 1 lol. and trubal......and doinker hahaha


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

williamskg6 said:


> Ok - I'm finishing the Bear one right now. It's rendering ssssssslllllllllloooooooooooooooowwwwwwllllllyyyyyyyyyy. After that I'm planning on working on Mathews (probably use that monster eyes idea)



SWEET! :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## VT_Twang (Apr 7, 2008)

Very Awesome! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work...thanks!


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

This is really cool.........but I am either in the minority or a retro type of guy. Ross? TrueFire? Beman?


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Bear Archery logo ... finally*

Well, I struggled with this one a bit and it took longer than usual to render. I think that I finally got something that I'm satisfied with. Here it is:









A reminder - the image in this post is a small, low-quality image. I'm going to to my usual now and tell you all that you can download the high-resolution, high-quality from my Picasa Web Gallery. 

Keep your eyes peeled - I'll have something else soon!


----------



## papahoyt (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks a bunch for the Bear logo really very nice!


----------



## ohiobowhunter20 (Jul 3, 2010)

You do great work!


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*A teaser for the Mathews fans*

So, I've been working on the Mathews wallpaper with the monster eyes. I figured I'd post a sneak preview to see what reactions are to this. The wallpaper is only about 1/3 done - lots more to add in that empty space.









If things go well, I'll hopefully have the finished product tomorrow night. Stay tuned!


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

The G5 one looks great, thanks! Can you add the Quest logo and Carbon Express to your I'm sure long list of requests?


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

williamskg6 said:


> so, i've been working on the mathews wallpaper with the monster eyes. I figured i'd post a sneak preview to see what reactions are to this. The wallpaper is only about 1/3 done - lots more to add in that empty space.
> 
> View attachment 994582
> 
> ...



sweet!


----------



## mathewshooterxt (Mar 2, 2009)

Did you try to do the Centerpunch one? Didn't know if you tried it yet.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

mathewshooterxt, I'm sorry - I didn't get to it yet. I'm still hunting down a decent 3D model for a fist. Basically, I'm doing so because I'm not certain how to draw one. I'll do some more digging.


----------



## Woody69 (Feb 17, 2007)

williamskg6 said:


> I'm not looking to create myself more work here, but in this thread and the other one I posted a couple of weeks ago, I find it incredibly odd that I have not received a single suggestion for Mathews archery wallpaper. Considering the number of Mathews fans on here, don't you find it odd? Ah well, back to the other requests...


More importantly you haven't done a Martin one *YET*, and it even says in your sig that you shoot a Martin, and this site is owned by Martin, surely that was just a slight oversight on your behalf which you will correct soon ??? :wink: :darkbeer:

Nice work by the way, I am using the target and arrows one at the moment ! :thumbs_up

Woody


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

Drat! Woody69 has caught me in my lack of loyalty to the brand which I own! I have downloaded high resolution Martin logos and it is indeed in the list of to-dos. Fear not! I will get one done!


----------



## mathewshooterxt (Mar 2, 2009)

williamskg6 said:


> mathewshooterxt, I'm sorry - I didn't get to it yet. I'm still hunting down a decent 3D model for a fist. Basically, I'm doing so because I'm not certain how to draw one. I'll do some more digging.


Thanks. I appreciate it. If it would help, I can send you a 2 D pic of just the fist.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Mathews Monster Wallpaper*

Well, I like the way this one looks like it's going to attack you at any moment. Those sinister glowing yellow and orange eyes are pretty spooky!









The normal drill: the image in this post is small and low quality. To get the large, high-quality image (in either widescreen or 4:3 ratio), visit my Picasa Web Gallery and use the download link on the image you like best.

FYI, I'll be making a non-monster Mathews wallpaper too...

Enjoy!


----------



## terryracing86 (Nov 18, 2006)

i keep checking your picasa link and still no HCA, lol pleaseeeeeeeee


----------



## Dylanl (May 14, 2010)

I like the monster one! I can't wait to see the upcoming ones.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

williamskg6 said:


> Well, I like the way this one looks like it's going to attack you at any moment. Those sinister glowing yellow and orange eyes are pretty spooky!
> 
> View attachment 995340
> 
> ...



Very nice!! :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

terryracing86 said:


> i keep checking your picasa link and still no HCA, lol pleaseeeeeeeee


Your persistence will pay off, I promise! I finally found the right plugin to do what I wanted to do with the HCA logo. Now, a little patience while I get it finished...


----------



## terryracing86 (Nov 18, 2006)

williamskg6 said:


> Your persistence will pay off, I promise! I finally found the right plugin to do what I wanted to do with the HCA logo. Now, a little patience while I get it finished...


lol im full of patience...............very nice work you do and its appreciated by many of us archers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bowhoist2 (Dec 17, 2009)

any chance of a xforce wallpaper with a dreamseason bow next to the logo


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Apparently, begging works...*



terryracing86 said:


> i keep checking your picasa link and still no HCA, lol pleaseeeeeeeee


OK, terryracing86. You begged for it enough. I suppose I should stop torturing you. Here's your HCA wallpaper.









Actually, I've had it done for two weeks. I was just holding on to it to make you beg. Kidding, of course!!! It took me a few hours to get it rendered, but I think it turned out nice.

As usual, the high-resolution images are available for download in my Picasa Web Album. I imagine you guys get tired of seeing that text, but I'm just trying to make it so you don't have to go digging for the link.

More to come. Enjoy!


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

Strother, Doinker, and Spot Hogg are added to the list. Speaking of the list, it's getting lengthy! Can't wait to do the Spot Hogg one - I have a nice 3D model of a warthog I plan on using.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

williamskg6 said:


> Can't wait to do the Spot Hogg one - I have a nice 3D model of a warthog I plan on using.



Can't wait to see the Spot-Hogg one myself! Awsome work & Thank You! :thumbs_up


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

williamskg6 said:


> Strother, Doinker, and Spot Hogg are added to the list. Speaking of the list, it's getting lengthy! Can't wait to do the Spot Hogg one - I have a nice 3D model of a warthog I plan on using.


LOL... I told you, there would be a lot of requests.


----------



## terryracing86 (Nov 18, 2006)

williamskg6 said:


> OK, terryracing86. You begged for it enough. I suppose I should stop torturing you. Here's your HCA wallpaper.
> 
> View attachment 995564
> 
> ...


looks great, thanx


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Strother Logo with a mountain and a sunset*

Well, the Strother logo is done, rendered with a nice mountain peak and sunset in the background. I worry that the reflective flat planes were getting repetitious, so I'm trying something new.









The usual procedure: to download the high quality versions of this image, visit my Picasa web gallery, pick the image you like, and use the download link. 

Anyone prefer a reflective plane instead of the mountain?


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

williamskg6 said:


> Well, the Strother logo is done, rendered with a nice mountain peak and sunset in the background. I worry that the reflective flat planes were getting repetitious, so I'm trying something new.
> 
> View attachment 996159
> 
> ...



Very nice! :thumbs_up


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

williamskg6 said:


> Well, the Strother logo is done, rendered with a nice mountain peak and sunset in the background. I worry that the reflective flat planes were getting repetitious, so I'm trying something new.
> 
> View attachment 996159
> 
> ...



Very nice, breat job! Thanks


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Reflective Strother*

Well, I couldn't leave well enough alone, so I made another Strother (like the rhyme?) with a partially reflective plane, no mountains, and a purple sunset sky.









It's up in my Picasa Web Gallery as usual. Share and enjoy!


----------



## mathewshooterxt (Mar 2, 2009)

These are all awesome! I wish I had enough memory on my hard drive to download that program you use but Photoshop CS3 is taking it all up!


----------



## markhorst (Jan 22, 2008)

How about Lone Wolf? They all look great, thanks.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

So the guilt of not having supported the manufacturer of the bow I shoot got the better of me. Here's what I came up with for Martin Archery:









The large, high quality images are, as usual, available in my Picasa Web Gallery. You can download the big files from there using the download links.


----------



## MrBowtech2008 (Feb 13, 2010)

DOnt mean to e a knob lol, but CBE!!!! DOinker!!! TRU Ball!!! Is there much chance of getting like a special Mathews Triumph one done? im not sure how u would doit but your the ideas man hahaha


----------



## Reeder_Axe6 (Dec 25, 2010)

Could you do an XForce logo?


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

Honest, MrBowtech2008, I will get to them! It takes several hours each to do these things, sometimes as much as 8 hours including long renderings.

In the meantime, I have come up with a simple non-Monster Mathews wallpaper.









You know the drill by now. It's in my Picasa Web Gallery.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

williamskg6 said:


> Honest, MrBowtech2008, I will get to them! It takes several hours each to do these things, sometimes as much as 8 hours including long renderings.
> 
> In the meantime, I have come up with a simple non-Monster Mathews wallpaper.
> 
> ...



"Hallelujah !" Thank you very much! :thumbs_up


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Christopher67 said:


> "Hallelujah !" Thank you very much! :thumbs_up














LOL.. Just kidding. Looking good.


----------



## donn92 (Apr 15, 2009)

I have been tring to download the bear archery ome and I am unable to anyone else having trouble


----------



## donn92 (Apr 15, 2009)

forget my last post got it now looks great thanks for your hard work


----------



## donn92 (Apr 15, 2009)

this might be a strange one but how about a swhacker broadhead one


----------



## Foilestraitmeat (Mar 1, 2009)

That one with the mathews monster eyes is awesome................Good Work :RockOn:


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

donn92 said:


> I have been tring to download the bear archery ome and I am unable to anyone else having trouble


The steps to download:
1. First, go to my Picasa Web Gallery.
2. Find the image you want, in the aspect ratio you want (widescreen or 4:3). Click on the image you want.
3. A new page will open with the image larger. The image is larger, but it is still not the biggest, best quality. Do not just right-click it.
4. Look right above the image for a Download link. Use the download link to get the image file.

Good luck!


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*CBE awesomeness*

Well, due to the emphatic requests, I spend some time working on the CBE logo this evening. I had the idea to emulate the mounting block and bar (with the CBE unique knob) with a 3D CBE logo on it. I'm extremely pleased with how it turned out.









The big images are, as usual, in my Picasa Web Gallery for your downloading convenience. Enjoy!


----------



## M.Fawn (Feb 21, 2009)

WOW! You do an amazing job!!! I'm sure alot of us women would LOVE to see a hoyt Vicxen one  LOL!!!


----------



## Hoyt Smoke 1976 (May 1, 2006)

How about some for PSE X Force?


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

williamskg6 said:


> Well, due to the emphatic requests, I spend some time working on the CBE logo this evening. I had the idea to emulate the mounting block and bar (with the CBE unique knob) with a 3D CBE logo on it. I'm extremely pleased with how it turned out.
> View attachment 997932
> 
> 
> The big images are, as usual, in my Picasa Web Gallery for your downloading convenience. Enjoy!


As well you should be. You are doing some great work bud.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

Hoyt Smoke said:


> How about some for PSE X Force?


I found the X Force logo text today. It's in the queue. Honestly, since I already have the PSE logo part done, this one may be a little less time-intensive so it may bubble up in the ranks.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

mathewshooterxt said:


> These are all awesome! I wish I had enough memory on my hard drive to download that program you use but Photoshop CS3 is taking it all up!


The total amount of space used by both Kerkythea and Sketchup combined (installed) is about 90 megabytes. If you don't even have 90 megabytes free, your computer is probably really struggling to get along. Windows likes to cache out to the hard drive and if there isn't room, your computer will be very, very slow. I'd recommend defragmenting and deleting anything you don't need. Adding a second hard drive and moving over a lot of your non-operating-system personal files will speed you up a lot, not to mention that you'll still have your files if your operating system hard drive crashes.

My two cents' worth.

Centerpunch logo is partway done. I have the fist, just making the paper tears now.


----------



## mathewshooterxt (Mar 2, 2009)

Sweet!! My computer is an old piece of junk. The motherboard on my other one quit working so now I'm using my old one. I'll be buying a new one when I get my income taxes back for sure!


----------



## progater (Mar 11, 2010)

Great work. Very impressive.. would love to see something with the Limbsaver Deadzone


----------



## dat201 (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice work,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work! Using the Hoyt one as my background!


----------



## dleask123 (Jun 7, 2010)

those look awesome.. any plans of making one for APA??


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

dat201 said:


> Nice work,thanks for sharing.


I like your avatar. Glad someone is making use of my tinkerings.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Scott Fans*

For all you Scott Archery fans, here's my latest creation:









It's in the good ol' Picasa Web Gallery for those who wish to download the high resolution files. Enjoy!


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

williamskg6 said:


> For all you Scott Archery fans, here's my latest creation:
> 
> View attachment 998917
> 
> ...



Another great wallpaper, thank you! :thumbs_up

Think you can add a Mathews Z7 to your growing list. :wink:


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Scott in another flavor*

So, to provide something for Scott fans who don't want an Ibex on their wallpaper, I have made the following:









As usual, it's available for download from my Picasa Web Gallery. Enjoy!


----------



## bluelund79 (Aug 12, 2008)

You do some truely outstanding work. The Elite one is on the house laptop...Thank you very much for sharing!


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*PSE XForce Wallpaper*

As requested, PSE XForce wallpaper. This one for some reason nearly melted my computer's CPU. I think it's the glowing PSE. Perhaps too much awesomeness in one scene for the cooling system in my laptop?









As always, it's in my Picasa Web Gallery for download in 4:3 and widescreen ratios.


----------



## VT_Twang (Apr 7, 2008)

You did an incredible job on the PSE XForce.


----------



## Reeder_Axe6 (Dec 25, 2010)

the XForce is awesome! My new background!


----------



## double o (Jul 12, 2008)

How about Spot-Hogg with the hog in the picture.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

double o said:


> How about Spot-Hogg with the hog in the picture.


I have a 3D hog. I have a logo. Just need to find the time... Keep your eyes peeled.


----------



## double o (Jul 12, 2008)

williamskg6 said:


> I have a 3D hog. I have a logo. Just need to find the time... Keep your eyes peeled.


Sweet!


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

Havn't opened the link yet, is NBA up?


----------



## roosclan (Oct 1, 2010)

frog gigger said:


> Havn't opened the link yet, is NBA up?


Nope, but I, too, am hoping it will be available soon.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

frog gigger said:


> Havn't opened the link yet, is NBA up?


Not yet. Sorry guys! So little time, so many logos...


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

frog gigger said:


> Havn't opened the link yet, is NBA up?



I think ESPN has some NBA wallpapers on there site. :wink:


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*New Breed Wallpaper*

I grabbed New Breed's logo (which wasn't easy - there aren't many images that aren't tiny online), and came up with a slight twist on it. I omitted one piece to make the green glass stand out more. I think it looks quite dramatic. 









It's up in my Picasa Web Gallery for download in widescreen and 4:3 ratios as always. Enjoy!


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Very Cool!


----------



## spazzcdnm (Nov 4, 2010)

How about a limbsaver one?


----------



## Mike Crompton (Jan 15, 2011)

spazzcdnm said:


> How about a limbsaver one?


 Was just thinking the same thing. 5 pages in and no Limbsaver requests?
How long on average does it take you to make up one of these. (I realize some are more complex than others)
You should post a link to a PayPal account for donations!!


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

Ok... Hook me up!!! I know my logo's aren't that cool, but I know you can make something creative happen.. :wink:


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

spazzcdnm said:


> How about a limbsaver one?


I'll add it to the list. Their logo is fairly simple.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

adam Guggisberg said:


> Ok... Hook me up!!! I know my logo's aren't that cool, but I know you can make something creative happen.. :wink:


Adam, can you send me logo files in a PM? It's helpful when they're bigger (pixel count).


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

williamskg6 said:


> Adam, can you send me logo files in a PM? It's helpful when they're bigger (pixel count).


Will do, Thanks

-Adam


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

adam Guggisberg said:


> Ok... Hook me up!!! I know my logo's aren't that cool, but I know you can make something creative happen.. :wink:


I think your ALO logo is pretty cool... :thumb:


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Centerpunch wallpaper*

This one took longer to make than any of the others, whether it looks like it or not. The 3D model of the hand was tough to come by and took me nearly 9 hours just to get the mesh fixed. Rendering wasn't too tough though...









Keeping with my standard practice, the wallpapers are available in my Picasa Web Gallery for download. Share and enjoy!


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Updated Darton wallpaper*

Looking through the Picasa Web Gallery, I felt that the Darton wallpaper wasn't quite done enough, so I have created an updated Darton wallpaper.









You can get it in my Picasa Web Gallery. Have fun!


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Doinker!*

There have been many requests for Doinker wallpaper. I spent some time today and came up with this:









It's available for download from my Picasa Web Gallery as usual. Just use the download links. Enjoy!


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

MrBowtech2008 said:


> DOnt mean to e a knob lol, but CBE!!!! DOinker!!! TRU Ball!!! Is there much chance of getting like a special Mathews Triumph one done? im not sure how u would doit but your the ideas man hahaha


Doinker is done now. Enjoy!


----------



## Greybeard11 (Oct 22, 2009)

How about Trophy Ridge, NAP, and Goldtip? Great work and thanks.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Here's a GoldTip one...*



Greybeard11 said:


> How about Trophy Ridge, NAP, and Goldtip? Great work and thanks.


GoldTip's logo is simple, so I kept the wallpaper simple. I like how clean this one turned out. 









It's in my Picasa Web Gallery as usual - just use the download links there.


----------



## Greybeard11 (Oct 22, 2009)

I like it alot, gonna dowmload it right now. Thank you.


----------



## double o (Jul 12, 2008)

Uh oh now your going to have to make Easton and Carbon Express.:tongue:


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

double o said:


> Uh oh now your going to have to make Easton and Carbon Express.:tongue:


Already in the list! Both of those will be relatively easy.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Carbon Express Wallpaper #1*

See? Carbon Express. It took me longer to determine the lighting and materials than it did to draw the logo. I am planning to make another with different lighting and materials today, since the 3D model is already done.









As usual, it's in my Picasa Web Gallery for your downloading convenience.


----------



## double o (Jul 12, 2008)

williamskg6 said:


> see? Carbon express. It took me longer to determine the lighting and materials than it did to draw the logo. I am planning to make another with different lighting and materials today, since the 3d model is already done.
> 
> View attachment 1003939
> 
> ...


sweet!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

williamskg6 said:


> There have been many requests for Doinker wallpaper. I spent some time today and came up with this:
> 
> View attachment 1003216
> 
> ...


Looks really good bud. Thanks


----------



## roosclan (Oct 1, 2010)

williamskg6 said:


> Looking through the Picasa Web Gallery, I felt that the Darton wallpaper wasn't quite done enough, so I have created an updated Darton wallpaper.


 Even better! 

Sooo... any plans on updating the Maitland USA logo? Rob is located around Reno, which is at the foothills of the Sierra Nevada Mountains, with a river nearby...


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Carbon Express refinement*

I spent a little more time refining the Carbon Express wallpaper and this is what it looks like:









It's in my Picasa Web gallery, along with the original Carbon Express Wallpaper. There's now 35 different wallpapers to choose from in the gallery!


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

williamskg6 said:


> I spent a little more time refining the Carbon Express wallpaper and this is what it looks like:
> 
> View attachment 1004449
> 
> ...


This awesome! :thumbs_up


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Higher Quality Maitland*

Well, I tried finding a landscape of sufficient quality to place the Maitland logo into, but was unsuccessful. So, instead I rebuilt the Maitland logo 3D model and rendered a much higher quality wallpaper.









I also did one just like this with clouds reflecting on the surface, but liked the simplicity of the smooth gray fading better. All versions are available in my Picasa Web Album for your downloading pleasure.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

williamskg6 said:


> Well, I tried finding a landscape of sufficient quality to place the Maitland logo into, but was unsuccessful. So, instead I rebuilt the Maitland logo 3D model and rendered a much higher quality wallpaper.
> 
> View attachment 1005219
> 
> ...



Awesome looking wallpaper!


----------



## george myers (Dec 28, 2005)

whalen's hooker release ?


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

george myers said:


> whalen's hooker release ?



Sorry but i hear the chants getting louder for Spot-Hogg :wink:


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

Christopher67 said:


> Sorry but i hear the chants getting louder for Spot-Hogg :wink:


Working on it ... taking some time!


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

williamskg6 said:


> Working on it ... taking some time!



No problem, awesome work! :thumbs_up


----------



## double o (Jul 12, 2008)

williamskg6 said:


> Working on it ... taking some time!


If your list isn't to big why not make logos for Cracker, Proline, Wicked 1, 60x, vapor trail. Just trying to make suggestion. :smile:


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

double o said:


> If your list isn't to big why not make logos for Cracker, Proline, Wicked 1, 60x, vapor trail. Just trying to make suggestion. :smile:


X2 for the Wicked1


----------



## roosclan (Oct 1, 2010)

williamskg6 said:


> Well, I tried finding a landscape of sufficient quality to place the Maitland logo into, but was unsuccessful. So, instead I rebuilt the Maitland logo 3D model and rendered a much higher quality wallpaper.
> 
> View attachment 1005219
> 
> ...


Sweetness!


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Maitland Zeus wallpaper*

Well, this one was difficult. The first attempt at rendering took over 22 hours and ended up having some strange lighting issues. I fixed the problems and rendered it again, and this is what came out. Zeus fans will hopefully like it.









It's up in the Picasa Web Gallery as usual. Enjoy!


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*At GoldTip's request...*

So, the guys at GoldTip asked me if I could drape the graphics for their new Kinetic XT arrow onto the shaft in my GoldTip wallpaper. Here's the outcome:









As usual, it's in my Picasa Web Gallery for downloading.


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

Love that Darton one! Still waiting on Quest!


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

williamskg6 said:


> So, the guys at GoldTip asked me if I could drape the graphics for their new Kinetic XT arrow onto the shaft in my GoldTip wallpaper. Here's the outcome:
> 
> View attachment 1006577
> 
> ...



I love it ! Awesome! :thumbs_up


----------



## Greybeard11 (Oct 22, 2009)

I really like the Goldtip Kinetic, now IT'S my wallpaper. Any thoughts on NAP?
Thanks...great work!!!


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

Greybeard11 said:


> Any thoughts on NAP?


Now that's a nice clean, simple logo. That'll be an easy one.


----------



## a1hoyt.ca (Feb 3, 2008)

I wish I had a room I could do that I could wall paper with archery logo's way cool idea.


----------



## BOWHUNTERZ7 (Aug 26, 2010)

any mathews z7 wallpapers? Thanks


----------



## raymachine (Sep 18, 2010)

thanks these are awsome i got the bowtech one for mine


----------



## Bzn Bow Hunter (Jan 30, 2011)

how about a montana black gold one


----------



## Woody69 (Feb 17, 2007)

Slick Tricks, Please ?

Woody


----------



## BERKUTMAKS (Nov 12, 2009)

...BowMadness XL...with skulz...,wings or samething like that, 
thanks


----------



## bowtech-ford (Jan 30, 2008)

got anything for T.R.U.Ball or Axcel??


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*NAP in two flavors*

Well, the NAP logo was easy to draw so I put these two flavors of wallpaper together for you NAP fans.















Both are available in my Picasa Web Gallery for download.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

bowtech-ford said:


> got anything for T.R.U.Ball or Axcel??


How about this?









It's new, it's highly requested, and it's available for download in my Picasa Web Gallery (scroll down to the bottom).


----------



## Greybeard11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Once again...great job. I really appreciate it. Problem now is which one to use as wallpaper. My last request is the Trophy Ridge one.

Thank you.


----------



## progater (Mar 11, 2010)

I love the TRU Ball one... still waiting to see what you do with limbsaver....


----------



## raymachine (Sep 18, 2010)

how about a spott hogg one


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Updated Bowtech*

So, the Bowtech logo looked cool and all, but I felt it was lacking the higher quality I have been wringing out of the ray tracer lately. At the suggestion of another AT-er, I added their slogan "Refuse to Follow" and made some modifications. The ring is now much smoother and the materials are much more flashy. I like this one a bit better than the old one.









It's already up in the good old Picasa Web Album to download to your heart's content.


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

williamskg6 said:


> There have been many requests for Doinker wallpaper. I spent some time today and came up with this:
> 
> View attachment 1003216
> 
> ...


I like this very much but how about I send you a couple of files of some other Doinker Logos I made and you 3D them for me and in exchange I will hook you up with a Doinker System  they are the logos on the inside page of our catalog for 2011. You can see them on our website under products and then maybe the Doinker Tribal logo as well? Hit me up if you would like to do this.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Wow.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

williamskg6 said:


> so, the bowtech logo looked cool and all, but i felt it was lacking the higher quality i have been wringing out of the ray tracer lately. At the suggestion of another at-er, i added their slogan "refuse to follow" and made some modifications. The ring is now much smoother and the materials are much more flashy. I like this one a bit better than the old one.
> 
> View attachment 1008061
> 
> ...


sweet!


----------



## bowtech-ford (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks for putting all the time and effort into these wallpapers! They all look great. I am sure I am not the only one that has several of these on their computer now...

Thanks again!


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Mathews Z7*

So, at the repeated request of several, I made a Mathews Z7 wallpaper. I think it turned out well and the best part is that half of it was already done.









As usual, it's available to download from my Picasa Web Album.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

williamskg6 said:


> So, at the repeated request of several, I made a Mathews Z7 wallpaper. I think it turned out well and the best part is that half of it was already done.
> 
> View attachment 1008405
> 
> ...




Awesome work! :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

anyone have any AWESOME buck wall papers? I cant seem to find a decnt HD buck wall paper.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

You should build a K&K Vengeance logo!!

Jake


----------



## Greybeard11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Just want to say thanks for all the work you have put in to make these for us. They are awesome!!


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Doinker tribal logo*

So, I got a Doinker tribal logo wallpaper done for y'all. Have a look.









Already available in my Picasa Web Gallery for downloading.


----------



## bowman100 (Nov 23, 2009)

very cool!


----------



## grandpabear (Aug 20, 2010)

Really nice,Thanks.Just loaded the Hoyt logo.I love it.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

williamskg6 said:


> So, I got a Doinker tribal logo wallpaper done for y'all. Have a look.
> 
> View attachment 1009360
> 
> ...


As always, Very nice work. Thanks for all the hard work on all of these and sharing them.


----------



## DannyZack (Oct 19, 2010)

PLEASE make one of octane? i beg you lol


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Octane begging ...*



DannyZack said:


> PLEASE make one of octane? i beg you lol


Never beg! It's beneath you! That is, unless it gets you what you want. This was a very easy one, so I cranked it out in short order.









In the Picasa Web Gallery for downloading, as usual. 

For those of you considering begging, just remember, this one got done quickly because it was easy. More complex = much more time and effort, so begging will only get you so far! :smile:


----------



## nigonjac (Feb 22, 2009)

Im prettty sure a Carbon Matrix one would be awesome, just saying:wink:

and thanks for all the other great looking logos!


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

nigonjac said:


> Im prettty sure a Carbon Matrix one would be awesome, just saying:wink:


I agree, but see my comment above - that would be a difficult one to make it look convincing. Lots and lots of time making the model. Perhaps time will tell...


----------



## Greybeard11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Trophy Ridge with the elk head?!?


----------



## haley56228 (Mar 2, 2004)

They Look Great, Thank you


----------



## stand sniper (Feb 8, 2011)

nice job


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

williamskg6 said:


> Never beg! It's beneath you! That is, unless it gets you what you want. This was a very easy one, so I cranked it out in short order.
> 
> View attachment 1009733
> 
> ...



Very nice! :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Doinker Logo - another one*

So, I made this one look like it was made in a photo studio. Kinda cool, eh?









It's in my Picasa Web Gallery for download. Enjoy!


----------



## Greybeard11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

williamskg6 said:


> So, I made this one look like it was made in a photo studio. Kinda cool, eh?
> 
> View attachment 1013298
> 
> ...


I like it!!!!!


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

williamskg6 said:


> So, I made this one look like it was made in a photo studio. Kinda cool, eh?
> 
> View attachment 1013298
> 
> ...




Very nice! :thumbs_up


----------



## dleask123 (Jun 7, 2010)

is APA still in queue??

:wink:


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

dleask123 said:


> is APA still in queue??
> 
> :wink:


Depends... How desperate are you?

The short answer is yes. The long answer is I don't know exactly when I'll get to it. It's in the queue though!


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Another Maitland*

I was sitting on perma-hold with the phone company and decided to do something productive - make a dramatic black background Maitland wallpaper. I believe it is quite striking:









The wallpaper is in my Picasa Web Gallery as usual for downloading.


----------



## roosclan (Oct 1, 2010)

man, it just keeps getting better and better...


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*And now for an animated GIF...*

So, I figured I should try making an animated gif for Maitland people to use as their avatar. Here's what I came up with:









https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/w1ofWy2QN7ZTjbwa8xrl6A

It's not terribly difficult, it turns out.


----------



## insideout27 (Mar 1, 2008)

Can you do a new Scott one but instead of the ibex, use a longhorn?


----------



## deputy83 (Aug 15, 2009)

Can you do a Hoyt?


----------



## x-ring-1 (Oct 31, 2002)

These look great! Thanks for doing this!


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

deputy83 said:


> Can you do a Hoyt?


I'm assuming you mean an animated GIF for use as an avatar, right? The Hoyt wallpaper is the most frequently downloaded image in my Picasa Web Gallery.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

How about a Smooth Stability stabilizers one.


----------



## dat201 (Sep 11, 2007)

johnh1720 said:


> How about a Smooth Stability stabilizers one.


x2,please


----------



## JKeegan2 (Sep 3, 2010)

Can you make one for Ross Archery?


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

*I'm willing to bet the next wallpaper is going to be Spot-Hogg, but i've been known to be wrong a time or 2, LOL.* :teeth:


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Looking good!


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

Sorry guys - I've been out of town on-site for work for a while. I haven't had time to work on much. Keep your eyes peeled in the next few days though - I am on my way home tonight!


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*APA logo done*

Well, since I've been away for a while, I figured I'd get back into it with something easier.









The image files are available for download in my Picasa Web Gallery.


----------



## DannyZack (Oct 19, 2010)

Make a K&K wallpaper please!


----------



## Stokedcutlass (Feb 16, 2011)

FANTASTIC work!!!! How bout a Rytera? Haven't seen any requests figured I'd ask


----------



## Mike Crompton (Jan 15, 2011)

How's the Limbsaver going?? Waiting for the wallpaper for my laptop,phone and profile pic
Thanks


----------



## hockingcounty (Jan 16, 2010)

how about something for the alien nemesis. Thanks


----------



## dleask123 (Jun 7, 2010)

the apa wallpaper looks sick.....thanks.


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

Easton Fullbore one or Fatboy would be really cool..


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

Guess i was wrong about the Spot-Hogg being next, lol. :teeth:


----------



## spazzcdnm (Nov 4, 2010)

I second that one!



Mike Crompton said:


> How's the Limbsaver going?? Waiting for the wallpaper for my laptop,phone and profile pic
> Thanks


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

Limb Driver would be a cool one also. :teeth:


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

Christopher67 said:


> Guess i was wrong about the Spot-Hogg being next, lol. :teeth:


I'm just being lazy - the Spot-Hogg one is much more difficult to do. I also have a few others that I've been doing that have not made it to the AT pages (yet). Gotta get on top of work deadlines first...


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

williamskg6 said:


> I'm just being lazy - the Spot-Hogg one is much more difficult to do. I also have a few others that I've been doing that have not made it to the AT pages (yet). Gotta get on top of work deadlines first...


No problems, no hurry. Thank you for all that you've done, i appreciate it alot.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

There were a couple of requests for Smooth Stability. It's very easy, so I did this one while I was on a boring conference call. Multitasking!









As usual, it's in my Picasa Web Gallery for downloading. Enjoy!


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

Need something for Harvest Time arrows!

http://www.harvesttimearchery.com/


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

williamskg6 said:


> There were a couple of requests for Smooth Stability. It's very easy, so I did this one while I was on a boring conference call. Multitasking!
> 
> View attachment 1022937
> 
> ...



Very nice indeed! :thumbs_up


----------



## hooktc (Jul 23, 2009)

Awesome work,could you make the martin into an avatar,possibly making the cat walk across the logo.That would be SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!

Thamks again these are great work


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*VaneTec....glassy*

I've been wanting to do the VaneTec logo for some time now - I'm a fan of VaneTec's vanes. So here it is:









As always, it's in my Picasa Web Album for downloading.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

williamskg6 said:


> I've been wanting to do the VaneTec logo for some time now - I'm a fan of VaneTec's vanes. So here it is:
> 
> View attachment 1025232
> 
> ...




Awesome !!!


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

These are very cool


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Spot Hogg - Hog in space*

Well, here's my attempt at a Spot Hogg wallpaper. I admit that the hog does not match the one in the official logo exactly and rather than have him breaking through paper I had him pushing through the Spot Hogg text. Have a look!









It's available for download in my Picasa Web gallery. The files were a little big this time due to the galaxy image behind.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*It's not a limbdriver specifically, but who wants VaporTrail?*

I just finished what I believe to be a fairly attractive rendition of the VaporTrail logo. It's not a Limbdriver, but at least it's the manufacturer of the Limbdriver, right?









As usual, download it from my Picasa Web Gallery. Enjoy!


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Could you do one for Winchester Archery?


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Nice stuff...


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Yes very nice stuff. Thanks for taking the time to make all of the awesome wallpaper designs. Its very well appreciated.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

alfabuck said:


> Could you do one for Winchester Archery?


I'll add it to the list.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Vendetta Archery*

At the request of asa1485, I have made a wallpaper for Vendetta Archery. I took a few liberties, simplifying the logo a tiny bit, and I think it looks pretty nice. Have a look:









It's available for download in my trusty Picasa Web Gallery.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

williamskg6 said:


> At the request of asa1485, I have made a wallpaper for Vendetta Archery. I took a few liberties, simplifying the logo a tiny bit, and I think it looks pretty nice. Have a look:
> 
> View attachment 1028031
> 
> ...



Very nice!


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Easton*

Here's one I've been meaning to get to for some time. Easton in 3D. 









As usual, it's available to download from my Picasa Web Gallery.


----------



## Cornfed (Oct 15, 2002)

As usual, very nice work man!!!


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Very nice. Thanks again for taking your time to make these for everyone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Limbsaver wallpaper*

Well, there's not much to the Limbsaver logo, so it didn't take me long to get it done. Have a look!









It's in my Picasa Web Gallery for download.


----------



## DannyZack (Oct 19, 2010)

k&k archery logo.... then a stokerized logo.... then an HHA logo. please?


----------



## axeforce6 (Sep 15, 2010)

Damn man. Very nice. Thank you sir


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

williamskg6 said:


> Well, there's not much to the Limbsaver logo, so it didn't take me long to get it done. Have a look!
> 
> View attachment 1028598
> 
> ...



Sweet!! Awesome work!


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

DannyZack said:


> k&k archery logo.... then a stokerized logo.... then an HHA logo. please?


Right now the K & K is pretty much just text with some shapes that I can't find a high-enough resolution image file to clarify what they're supposed to imply, so I think it's going to be a while before I can do anything impressive with them. Maybe when the company has a more solid presence on the web I can get some graphics to work from.

I did grab Stokerized's logo and it's added to the to-do list. HHA is also added to the list. Keep your eyes peeled.


----------



## spazzcdnm (Nov 4, 2010)

That limbsaver looks great man!


----------



## yetanotheryeti (Dec 5, 2010)

just curious , is it aginst international copy right law if i use one of these logos ? seems i am a bit not so sure ???

they really does look awesome [email protected]!.com
just funning ya 
thx


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

yetanotheryeti said:


> just curious , is it aginst international copy right law if i use one of these logos ? seems i am a bit not so sure ???


I had initially been concerned that a manufacturer might not be happy about me making these 3D renditions out of their logos, but the key word is "use". If I "use" someone's logo as my own, clearly copy portions or styles, or promote myself in some venture without permission, that's clearly a trademark and copyright violation. 

What I am doing is making graphics that promote enthusiasm about brands. I am not making any money from this, I'm not using company logos for my own venture, and the only ones that benefit are the companies (and the enthusiasts). I'm not too concerned. If a company gets stinky about it, I'll simply remove their rendered logo wallpaper from my gallery.

Now, if you took one of these images and used it in your own venture, it'd be pretty much the same as directly using the company's official logo, since they're essentially the same, and would therefore be a violation of copyright and trademark law.

I would say you're otherwise pretty safe, but use them at your own risk! The few manufacturers I've had contact with seem to enjoy that I've made them, so I'm not personally too worried.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

williamskg6 said:


> At the request of asa1485, I have made a wallpaper for Vendetta Archery. I took a few liberties, simplifying the logo a tiny bit, and I think it looks pretty nice. Have a look:
> 
> View attachment 1028031
> 
> ...


 Thanks bud


----------



## Mike Crompton (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks for the Limbsaver!!


----------



## Greybeard11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Are Trophy Ridge and Thunderhead still on the list? Thanks.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

Sorry guys - been busy with some other stuff and haven't made a new wallpaper. I'll keep cranking as time permits.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

williamskg6 said:


> There were a couple of requests for Smooth Stability. It's very easy, so I did this one while I was on a boring conference call. Multitasking!
> 
> View attachment 1022937
> 
> ...


Looks great thanks alot.


----------



## progater (Mar 11, 2010)

williamskg6 said:


> Well, there's not much to the Limbsaver logo, so it didn't take me long to get it done. Have a look!
> 
> View attachment 1028598
> 
> ...


Like always great work, awesome. Would love to see one for the Limbsaver Deadzone bow


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Easton Avatar*

I needed to find out how difficult it is to make a smooth-path fly-around a structure, so here's an Easton rotating avatar. It turns out I could use better flight path tools - this took a while!









As always, it's in my Picasa Web Gallery.


----------



## Rollie83 (Jan 13, 2011)

Awesome work!!!!


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

Have there been any requests for TightSpot Quivers & B-Stinger Stabs yet? 


Great Work, I appreciate it! :thumbs_up


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Revolving Maitland*

Well, the fly-by path on this one is a little better. Have a revolving dark Maitland logo for your avatar....









In the Picasa Gallery as usual.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Who says avatars have to rotate?*

So, Hoyt's logo doesn't lend itself well to an 80 pixel square rotating animation. Who says they have to rotate though? How about a fly back-forth?









It's in my Picasa Web Gallery. Enjoy!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Looking really good bud


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

williamskg6 said:


> So, Hoyt's logo doesn't lend itself well to an 80 pixel square rotating animation. Who says they have to rotate though? How about a fly back-forth?
> 
> View attachment 1034704
> 
> ...



Very nice! :thumbs_up


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Elite Monochrome Avatar*

This avatar is a model of monochromatic simplicity. I wanted the text in there, but it just wasn't readable this small, so it's just the E. Still pretty nice, I think.

View attachment 1034928


As always, you can get it in my Picasa Web Gallery (or this page for the avatar).


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

williamskg6 said:


> This avatar is a model of monochromatic simplicity. I wanted the text in there, but it just wasn't readable this small, so it's just the E. Still pretty nice, I think.
> 
> View attachment 1034928
> 
> ...



Very nice! 

Can you do a Mathews one? :embara::teeth:


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

Christopher67 said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Can you do a Mathews one? :embara::teeth:


Only because you asked so nicely. I'll do it tomorrow. Too late tonight...


----------



## roosclan (Oct 1, 2010)

williamskg6 said:


> Right now the K & K is pretty much just text with some shapes that I can't find a high-enough resolution image file to clarify what they're supposed to imply, so I think it's going to be a while before I can do anything impressive with them. Maybe when the company has a more solid presence on the web I can get some graphics to work from.


Will this one do? It's the official logo.
 K&K Archery logo


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

roosclan said:


> Will this one do? It's the official logo.
> K&K Archery logo


That's certainly a lot better than I've found online. I'll give it a whirl. I'll have to simplify some of the rough details a bit, but I'll try it out. Thanks for the link!


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*A Mathews Avatar*

Here's a Mathews avatar for you guys. I didn't do a full revolution because the back side of the 3D model was intentionally omitted to reduce the polygon count. So, back and forth will have to do.









It's available in my Picasa Web Gallery (if you can't figure out how to lift it from this post).


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

williamskg6 said:


> here's a mathews avatar for you guys. I didn't do a full revolution because the back side of the 3d model was intentionally omitted to reduce the polygon count. So, back and forth will have to do.
> 
> View attachment 1035648
> 
> ...




sweet ty !! A++


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

williamskg6 said:


> Here's a Mathews avatar for you guys. I didn't do a full revolution because the back side of the 3D model was intentionally omitted to reduce the polygon count. So, back and forth will have to do.
> 
> View attachment 1035648
> 
> ...



I get this when trying to use it, not sure what it means. This GIF image has the incorrect file extension.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

Christopher67 said:


> I get this when trying to use it, not sure what it means. This GIF image has the incorrect file extension.


Right-clicking on these images on this page seems to not work well. Try going to my Picasa web gallery, find the image, click on it. The image will open in its own page. On that page is a button that says download. Use that link and it should download a proper .gif file. Let me know if that doesn't work. Enjoy!


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

williamskg6 said:


> Right-clicking on these images on this page seems to not work well. Try going to my Picasa web gallery, find the image, click on it. The image will open in its own page. On that page is a button that says download. Use that link and it should download a proper .gif file. Let me know if that doesn't work. Enjoy!


it works that way, but no animation.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

Christopher67 said:


> it works that way, but no animation.


Something must be odd on your system. It's working just as expected on my system, in Chrome, Firefox, and Internet Explorer. Is the Download link for the image from my Picasa gallery giving you a .GIF file extension when you save it? Make sure you're opening the image in a web browser - it won't be animated anywhere but a browser.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

williamskg6 said:


> Something must be odd on your system. It's working just as expected on my system, in Chrome, Firefox, and Internet Explorer. Is the Download link for the image from my Picasa gallery giving you a .GIF file extension when you save it? Make sure you're opening the image in a web browser - it won't be animated anywhere but a browser.



Yes its downloading as a .gif file & maybe the only thing thats different is i run linux, but i highly doubt thats the problem.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Back to the wallpapers - Copper John!*

I don't know about you guys, but I think that Copper John's logo is really awesome. I had a pretty good time making this wallpaper.









As I say every time, it's available for download in my Picasa Web Album.


----------



## valleyhunter (Apr 24, 2007)

Any Bear ones?


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

Why, yes. Have a look in my Picasa Web Gallery. I made a Bear one quite a while ago.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Victory Archery Wallpaper*

So, I've been wanting to do Victory Archery's logo for a while. I got a chance today and put together the following simple but dramatic wallpaper:









As usual, you can download the high-resolution, high-quality images from my Picasa Web Gallery.


----------



## ultramax (Feb 6, 2005)

Thanks for taking the time! They look great!


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Trophy Ridge*

By request, here's Trophy Ridge. 









As usual, it's in my Picasa Web Gallery for downloading. Enjoy!


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

williamskg6 said:


> By request, here's Trophy Ridge.
> 
> View attachment 1040137
> 
> ...



Very nice! :thumbs_up


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Whalens Hooker*

And now for something unexpected... Whalens Hooker release wallpaper for you fans of Hookers! 









You can get the wallpaper from my Picasa Web Gallery, way at the bottom, since it's sorted alphabetically. Enjoy!


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

williamskg6 said:


> And now for something unexpected... Whalens Hooker release wallpaper for you fans of Hookers!
> 
> View attachment 1040934
> 
> ...




Very nice!


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

Sheesh! 11 Pages now? Maybe I should start a new thread. Too many pages for people to sift through.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

williamskg6 said:


> Sheesh! 11 Pages now? Maybe I should start a new thread. Too many pages for people to sift through.


Noooo lol, i have this one bookmarked LOL. :lol:


----------



## bacon83 (Sep 9, 2010)

Quest Bowhunting please!!!!!


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Quest Bowhunting Wallpaper*



bacon83 said:


> Quest Bowhunting please!!!!!


Well, you've been pretty patient, so I chiseled this one out just for you. Looks almost like real stone, eh? Hope you like it!









As always, you can download it from my Picasa Web Gallery in tow different aspect ratios for widescreen and normal 4:3 computer displays. Enjoy!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Looking really good bud. Very nice work.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Bohning Wallpaper*

Call me crazy, but I like Bohning's newer, more geometric logo (appears on more of their target stuff than the hunting stuff). I like it so much I decided to see what it looks like all 3D-ified as wallpaper. Have a look.









As always, you can get it in my Picasa Web Gallery.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

williamskg6 said:


> Call me crazy, but I like Bohning's newer, more geometric logo (appears on more of their target stuff than the hunting stuff). I like it so much I decided to see what it looks like all 3D-ified as wallpaper. Have a look.
> 
> View attachment 1042409
> 
> ...



Very nice! :thumbs_up


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Whalens Hooker going for realism*

I don't own a Whalen's Hooker release, but I did manage to get a bunch of high-resolution images from Mike Whalen. I remade my 3D model of the release, this time going for as much realism as I could.

Here's the result of the work:









Get it for your computer by downloading it from my Picasa Web Gallery. Share and enjoy!


----------



## Greybeard11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks for the Trophy Ridge. Great work.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

williamskg6 said:


> I don't own a Whalen's Hooker release, but I did manage to get a bunch of high-resolution images from Mike Whalen. I remade my 3D model of the release, this time going for as much realism as I could.
> 
> Here's the result of the work:
> 
> ...




Very nice! :thumbs_up


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Black Gold 3D Wallpaper*

A while back someone asked for Black Gold 3D wallpaper. It took me some time to get to it, but here it is:









It's available, as always, in my Picasa Web Gallery to download.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

williamskg6 said:


> A while back someone asked for Black Gold 3D wallpaper. It took me some time to get to it, but here it is:
> 
> View attachment 1043897
> 
> ...



Very nice!


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Whalen Hooker rotating avatar*

As Mike Whalen says, the gold Hooker release is the most popular, so I made a gold, rotating avatar for you Whalen Hooker fans to use. 









Download the GIF file from my Picasa Web Gallery, way at the bottom (sorted alphabetically). Enjoy!


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

williamskg6 said:


> As Mike Whalen says, the gold Hooker release is the most popular, so I made a gold, rotating avatar for you Whalen Hooker fans to use.
> 
> View attachment 1043943
> 
> ...



Very nice!


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Doinker with DISH wallpaper*

Ok - this is only rendered in widescreen at the moment, but I think it turned out nice. 









Get it in my Picasa Web Gallery.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Whalens Hooker Wow! wallpaper*

So, I've spoken with Mike Whalen and he's a really nice fellow. I figured I'd put out some more wallpaper featuring his Hooker release. 

Did some motion blurring on the arrow this time around - looks pretty nice I think!









As always, you can download it from my Picasa Web Gallery.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

williamskg6 said:


> So, I've spoken with Mike Whalen and he's a really nice fellow. I figured I'd put out some more wallpaper featuring his Hooker release.
> 
> Did some motion blurring on the arrow this time around - looks pretty nice I think!
> 
> As always, you can download it from my Picasa Web Gallery.


I forgot to mention that the Wow was lifted from the graphics he's getting put onto t-shirts.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

williamskg6 said:


> So, I've spoken with Mike Whalen and he's a really nice fellow. I figured I'd put out some more wallpaper featuring his Hooker release.
> 
> Did some motion blurring on the arrow this time around - looks pretty nice I think!
> 
> ...






Very nice!!! :thumbs_up


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Can you do one with the hoyt steel buck???


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Hoyt Steel Buck Wallpaper*



alfabuck said:


> Can you do one with the hoyt steel buck???


Well, that's a pretty good idea. I just happen to have a buck head 3D model that works great for that. Have a look:









Download it from my Picasa Web Gallery. Enjoy!


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Sweet thanks!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

Isn't it time for a Mathews "Catch Us IF you can!" wallpaper lol. :lol: :teeth:


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

Ok, so curiosity got the better of me. A Picasa Web Gallery has the ability to track the number of unique views of images. I decided today to see how many total views on all of the 137 images in my Picasa Web Gallery of 3D logos.

It would appear that I should have been charging a per-view fee. Are you ready? The sum total number of views (as of today) for all the images in my gallery is:

*19994 total views!*

I thought I was in the thousands, not the tens of thousands. Maybe I should see about a sticky post for a link to the gallery...


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

Christopher67 said:


> Isn't it time for a Mathews "Catch Us IF you can!" wallpaper lol. :lol: :teeth:


Surprisingly, nobody has directly asked for one.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

alfabuck said:


> Sweet thanks!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Need one rendered vertical for your iPhone?


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

williamskg6 said:


> Surprisingly, nobody has directly asked for one.



I did :teeth::teeth::set1_draught2::wink:


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Logos reflecting in water...*

I received an email suggesting that I do some logos with the reflection of the logo appearing in lakes in mountain scenes. I got thinking about this and decided that I should give it a try. 

Two problems: 

Most wallpaper images of decent quality are copyright protected and rights reserved, so reusing them is technically a copyright violation. 

The software I use can render transparency masks but not for the reflections themselves, so putting the reflections in is a time consuming manual process.

Having narrowed down these problems, I have managed to find a few decent Creative Commons Public Domain licensed images and gave it a try.

The image is for my favorite local archery shop: Rocky Mountain Archery in Fort Collins, CO. 









I was only able to find a 1600x1200 image to work with, so you widescreen guys will have to deal with some distortion or clipping. For those who are interested, the image is available for download in my Picasa Web Gallery as usual.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Rocky Mountain Archery*

So, in case you didn't read my post immediately above this one, my favorite local archery shop is Rocky Mountain Archery in Fort Collins, CO. They've got a fantastic facility and the owners are super nice people.

Having had success with my logo reflections test, I made another wallpaper for Rocky Mountain Archery.









This time there are widescreen and 4:3 aspect ratio images available for download, just like I usually make. For those interested, the images are in my Picasa Web Gallery.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

williamskg6 said:


> I received an email suggesting that I do some logos with the reflection of the logo appearing in lakes in mountain scenes. I got thinking about this and decided that I should give it a try.
> 
> Two problems:
> 
> ...




Very nice!


Those would also be nice screen savers


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Carter Wallpaper*

I let my computer burn on this one for a while - the ground texture takes a ton of CPU to render. I also used a different method of rendering that gives almost a film-grain look to the image. You probably can't see it in this small image, but you will see the subtle effect if you download the full-size image from my Picasa Web Gallery.








Enjoy!


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

williamskg6 said:


> I let my computer burn on this one for a while - the ground texture takes a ton of CPU to render. I also used a different method of rendering that gives almost a film-grain look to the image. You probably can't see it in this small image, but you will see the subtle effect if you download the full-size image from my Picasa Web Gallery.
> View attachment 1055358
> 
> 
> Enjoy!




Sweet TY!


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Harvest Time wallpaper*

I've been wrestling with this one for a while trying to figure out a appropriate treatment for it. I think I've found something that a Harvest Time enthusiast would enjoy having as wallpaper on their computer. Have a look:









It's available to download from my Picasa Web Gallery as always.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

williamskg6 said:


> I've been wrestling with this one for a while trying to figure out a appropriate treatment for it. I think I've found something that a Harvest Time enthusiast would enjoy having as wallpaper on their computer. Have a look:
> 
> View attachment 1056048
> 
> ...



Very nice!!!


----------



## roosclan (Oct 1, 2010)

williamskg6 said:


> I've been wrestling with this one for a while trying to figure out a appropriate treatment for it. I think I've found something that a Harvest Time enthusiast would enjoy having as wallpaper on their computer.


You would be correct. Thank you!


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

williamskg6 said:


> I've been wrestling with this one for a while trying to figure out a appropriate treatment for it. I think I've found something that a Harvest Time enthusiast would enjoy having as wallpaper on their computer. Have a look:
> 
> View attachment 1056048
> 
> ...


We have a new logo on our website that you can down load and play with! It might help...


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

bartman said:


> We have a new logo on our website that you can down load and play with! It might help...


I was wondering when the newer logo would find its way onto the website. I'll give it a whirl.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Harvest Time new logo, first try*

Here's my first attempt at a wallpaper using Harvest Time's new logo for inspiration.









It's, as always, available for download from my Picasa Web Album.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Happy Easter! Here's a Sword Sights wallpaper*

I received a request for a Sword Sights wallpaper. It's not an exact replica of the Sword logo, but it sure looks a lot like you could reach in and grab that sword, eh?









As always, it's available to download from my Picasa Web Gallery.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

williamskg6 said:


> I received a request for a Sword Sights wallpaper. It's not an exact replica of the Sword logo, but it sure looks a lot like you could reach in and grab that sword, eh?
> 
> View attachment 1059776
> 
> ...





Awesome! :thumbs_up


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Catch this if you can*

By request - a Mathews "Catch us if you can!" wallpaper. 









Download it from my Picasa Web Gallery "if you can!"


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

williamskg6 said:


> By request - a Mathews "Catch us if you can!" wallpaper.
> 
> View attachment 1059824
> 
> ...




*Hallelujah*, this is beautiful! THANK YOU!


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

Christopher67 said:


> *Hallelujah*, this is beautiful! THANK YOU!


It was bugging me a bit that it was hard to read that "Catch us if you can!", so I made a modification to it. You may want to re-download it. Here's what it looks like now:


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

williamskg6 said:


> It was bugging me a bit that it was hard to read that "Catch us if you can!", so I made a modification to it. You may want to re-download it. Here's what it looks like now:
> View attachment 1059839



Awesome thank you!


----------



## DonsHarley (Sep 10, 2003)

williamskg6 said:


> I received a request for a Sword Sights wallpaper. It's not an exact replica of the Sword logo, but it sure looks a lot like you could reach in and grab that sword, eh?
> 
> View attachment 1059776
> 
> ...


Very nice job Kent really appreciate it.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Alpine Archery Wallpaper*

I took a stab at Alpine Archery's logo this afternoon. Here's what came out:









It's in my Picasa Web Album, ready to download. Enjoy!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Could you make a rotating Axcel one?? Like this:








Thanks Jake


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks for taking the time.
Looks great.


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

How about that NEW Harvest Time Archery Logo we have now??


----------



## ttalla1 (Dec 24, 2010)

These look AWESOME!! Great Work.


----------



## ttalla1 (Dec 24, 2010)

Bump because these look great!


----------



## bowhoist2 (Dec 17, 2009)

any chance for some different styles of pse xforces? maybe some turkey tracks


----------



## MrBowtech2008 (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi

Would u maybe be able to do sumthin with this picture?

Cheers


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*The Evolution of Harvest Time wallpaper*

So, I spent a considerable amount of time on the Harvest Time Archery wallpaper. This one has been the most evolutionary, starting with one idea, adding another, culminating in the attached wallpaper image.

It's available for download as widescreen and 4:3 ratio images from my Picasa Web Album. Enjoy!


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

williamskg6 said:


> So, I spent a considerable amount of time on the Harvest Time Archery wallpaper. This one has been the most evolutionary, starting with one idea, adding another, culminating in the attached wallpaper image.
> 
> It's available for download as widescreen and 4:3 ratio images from my Picasa Web Album. Enjoy!




Very nice!


----------



## BERKUTMAKS (Nov 12, 2009)

williamskg6 said:


> So, I spent a considerable amount of time on the Harvest Time Archery wallpaper. This one has been the most evolutionary, starting with one idea, adding another, culminating in the attached wallpaper image.
> 
> It's available for download as widescreen and 4:3 ratio images from my Picasa Web Album. Enjoy!


can you make same like this but with PSE BowMadness logo


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Axcel Sights Wallpaper*

Before I can make a rotating Axcel "A", I figured I should make some wallpaper. I don't know about you guys, but I just love the glowing green pin...

As always, you can download the wallpaper images from my Picasa Web Gallery.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Axcel Rotating Avatar GIF*

Well, this wasn't so hard to make after the wallpaper was done. Have yourself an Axcel rotating avatar GIF.

Download it from my Picasa Web Gallery.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*More Bowtech wallpapers*

While I was stuck on a conference call today I decided it was time to refresh the Bowtech wallpaper selection. Here are the results:

You can get them as always by downloading them from my Picasa Web Album. Hint: use the download button/link on each image's individual page, NOT right-click-saving the images.


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

williamskg6 said:


> So, I spent a considerable amount of time on the Harvest Time Archery wallpaper. This one has been the most evolutionary, starting with one idea, adding another, culminating in the attached wallpaper image.
> 
> It's available for download as widescreen and 4:3 ratio images from my Picasa Web Album. Enjoy!


Now that's COOL!!!


----------



## Dren17 (Feb 9, 2009)

How about a Hoyt Carbon Matrix Plus Logo, and incorporate Max-1 Camo???


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

Dren17 said:


> How about a Hoyt Carbon Matrix Plus Logo, and incorporate Max-1 Camo???


I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Dren17 (Feb 9, 2009)

williamskg6 said:


> I'll see what I can do.


Sounds great! Look forward to seeing what you got in store, the others look awesome!


----------



## WHAC Hunter (Jul 3, 2006)

Those are soooooo sweet! 

Would you do one for Predator Camo, their logo is very cool!


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

williamskg6 said:


> Well, this wasn't so hard to make after the wallpaper was done. Have yourself an Axcel rotating avatar GIF.
> 
> Download it from my Picasa Web Gallery.


So, I have found the reason that some of my animated GIF files won't animate. The file size is above the 117.5KB limit that AT imposes. If they'd go up to 150KB then all of them would work. It seems I need to remake some avatar images.

Sorry guys!


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Harvest Time Avatar image*

Because the guys at Harvest Time have been so nice, I've made a rotating avatar image for them (and us fans). As I said, I finally figured out why some weren't rotating and the Harvest Time one does.


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

williamskg6 said:


> Because the guys at Harvest Time have been so nice, I've made a rotating avatar image for them (and us fans). As I said, I finally figured out why some weren't rotating and the Harvest Time one does.


Nice Work!!!


----------



## martinman1969 (Feb 7, 2010)

How about alien nemesis


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Fixed Axcel Rotating Avatar*

So, this image just sneaks in under the 117.5KB limit, but it appears to be working. Sorry for the previous mess-up.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Elite Rotating Avatar Fixed*

Because of the file size limit for avatar images, I've had to remove the old rotating Elite avatar I had made (145KB) and replace it with a new one that is just under 100KB. You can get it in my Picasa Web Gallery or from right here:


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Mathews Z7 Magnum wallpaper*

By request, here's a Mathews Z7 wallpaper. 









You can download it from my Picasa Web Gallery. Enjoy!


----------



## bowhunter405 (Jan 7, 2009)

These are AMAZING!!!

Z7 Xtreme Tactical?


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

williamskg6 said:


> By request, here's a Mathews Z7 wallpaper.
> 
> View attachment 1069530
> 
> ...



You sir, do wonderful work! :thumbs_up


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

These are very nice!! Great work!!


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Mathews Rotating Avatar - fixed*



Christopher67 said:


> You sir, do wonderful work! :thumbs_up


So, remember that Mathews avatar we couldn't get working? Try this one. I bet it'll work!









It's in my Picasa Web Gallery for downloading or you should be able to snag it here too.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Hoyt Carbon Matrix Wallpaper*

By request, here's a Hoyt Carbon Matrix wallpaper, using Max-1 camo on some surfaces.









You can download it from my Picasa Web Gallery. Enjoy!


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

williamskg6 said:


> So, remember that Mathews avatar we couldn't get working? Try this one. I bet it'll work!
> 
> View attachment 1069596
> 
> ...



Sweet TY!


----------



## Dren17 (Feb 9, 2009)

williamskg6 said:


> By request, here's a Hoyt Carbon Matrix wallpaper, using Max-1 camo on some surfaces.
> 
> View attachment 1070579
> 
> ...



That is awesome!!! Very Creative!!! You won my background spot for sure!


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*First try at Alien Nemesis wallpaper*

So, here's my first attempt at an Alien Nemesis wallpaper. I wanted to try out a high-key image with transparent materials. 









As always it's available for download in my Picasa Web Gallery.


----------



## hooktc (Jul 23, 2009)

All Your work is great filling my sceen saver with all of them,Have the Martin as my wallpaper,any chance of a martin avatar?


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Specialty Archery 3D Wallpaper*

After what feels like a long break from making 3D wallpaper, I decided to make one today for Specialty Archery.









It's available for download from my Picasa Web Gallery. Enjoy!


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

williamskg6 said:


> After what feels like a long break from making 3D wallpaper, I decided to make one today for Specialty Archery.
> 
> View attachment 1085599
> 
> ...




Very nice, thank you.


----------



## Sparky45 (Feb 23, 2009)

These are great! Any chance on a Vital Bow Gear sight?


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

*ttt*


----------



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Can you do just a Mathews Z7.......Thanks for your time***


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*New Hoyt Wallpaper - dark graphite*

I've liked the dark Hoyt logo with graphite ever since it was used on the steel buck's head wallpaper I made. Here's one with just the logo, no buck's head. Quite striking, I think.









you can download it as always from my Picasa Web Gallery in both 4:3 ratio and widescreen images.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Mathews Z7 wallpaper - just the Z7*

As requested, here's a Mathews Z7 wallpaper with only the Z7. 









You can download it from my Picasa Web Gallery. Have fun!


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

williamskg6 said:


> As requested, here's a Mathews Z7 wallpaper with only the Z7.
> 
> View attachment 1091328
> 
> ...




Very nice!! :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Doinker Supreme Wallpaper*

Here's a new one - a Doinker Supreme wallpaper. The model was designed to emulate the graphics Doinker uses in their catalog, only with more realism. Pretty cool, eh?









It's available for download in widescreen and 4:3 ratio image files from my Picasa Web Gallery.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Realtree Logo wallpaper*

Some time back I seem to remember somebody asking for a Realtree wallpaper. Their logo is pretty cool and I haven't made any new wallpaper for a while, so here's a new one.









You can download it for your computer from my Picasa Web Album as usual.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

williamskg6 said:


> Some time back I seem to remember somebody asking for a Realtree wallpaper. Their logo is pretty cool and I haven't made any new wallpaper for a while, so here's a new one.
> 
> View attachment 1099406
> 
> ...




Very nice!


----------



## Woody69 (Feb 17, 2007)

G'day Kent, I have a couple of requests if you have the time ?

First, is it possible to fix the Martin logo so that the cat has it's two front legs on opposite sides of it's body ? (currently it looks like both it's front legs are on the same side of it's body)

Second, is it possible to combine the Martin logo with the pic of the FITA face with all the arrows in the X-ring ? (could you put the Martin logo either across the top or bottom of the target face pic, i'm thinking across the bottom would look good)

Thanks

Woody


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

williamskg6 said:


> Here's a new one - a Doinker Supreme wallpaper. The model was designed to emulate the graphics Doinker uses in their catalog, only with more realism. Pretty cool, eh?
> 
> View attachment 1093577
> 
> ...


Real cool


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*New Martin wallpaper as requested*

How about this:









You can download this wallpaper in both widescreen and normal aspect ratios from my Picasa Web Gallery. 

*Important reminder*: don't right-click save the image - use the download link under the Actions menu on each individual image's page. If you do the right-click "save image as" option, you'll get a degraded quality image.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Very good. Looks like the time off has treated you well.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

asa1485 said:


> Very good. Looks like the time off has treated you well.


Thanks for the compliment. If only I had taken time off (as in a vacation). I was cranking these wallpapers out so frequently I think I burned out a bit!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

LOL.....I bet so


----------



## dad2sixmonkeys (Jun 26, 2011)

What about is Parker people.........


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

dad2sixmonkeys said:


> What about is Parker people.........


I'm not quite certain what you mean. Are you requesting a 3D wallpaper for Parker enthusiasts?


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

Fantastic work man.. Love what you are doing here!!


----------



## Woody69 (Feb 17, 2007)

williamskg6 said:


> How about this:


Thanks Kent, I was kind of hoping for the original two images to be put together, but beggars can't be choosers, so that will have to do me !

Thanks Again for taking the time to do these ! :thumbs_up :darkbeer:

Woody


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

Kent ,thanks for the great looking wallpaper (New Breed Archery)!!


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Whalen's Hooker wallpaper updated (new color)*

From what I understand, the gold color Whalen's Hooker release is the most popular color he makes. I already had a nice wallpaper that shows a green Hooker release, but now there's the exact same wallpaper available in gold:









I can make pretty much any color you can imagine, so if you have a color in mind, let me know.

You can get the wallpaper in both widescreen and standard aspect ratios from my Picasa Web Gallery. Share and enjoy!


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Another Martin 3D wallpaper*



Woody69 said:


> Thanks Kent, I was kind of hoping for the original two images to be put together...


Well, I had thought I'd give you something new, but I certainly can make what you asked for. Here it is:









The Martin cat was just too much - made for a busy wallpaper so I omitted it. Speaking of the cat, I may consider editing the 3D model of the cat to make the front legs look a little more like you suggested, but it would require going back and editing the model, then re-rendering it. I don't know that most people care enough to merit the effort. 

As usual, the new wallpaper with the blue background is available in my Picasa Web Album for download.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*More 3D archery wallpaper updates*

As a last update for today (I think), one of my most popular wallpapers is the FITA target face with arrows in the 10 ring. It's consistently in the top 5 for view counts (yes, I do keep track).

Up until now, it was only available in 1600x1200 (4:3 aspect), which isn't the right aspect ratio for folks with widescreen displays on their computers. I have re-rendered the 3D model into a widescreen image, so now you get to pick which one you want.









You can download the image (or any one of the other 184 images I've produced) from my Picasa Web Album. Remember to use the download action to get the full-quality image file (right-click saving gets you a reduced quality file).


----------



## mputtr (Mar 22, 2004)

<3!!!!!
thanks for the awesome hoyt wallpaper!


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Updated New Breed Archery 3D wallpaper!*

A long time back I made a New Breed archery wallpaper with some green glass. I received a request to add the N, B, and A characters to the wallpaper and change the glass to purple. Today, I had a chance to do it. Here's what I came up with:









It's up in my Picasa Web Gallery for downloading. Enjoy!


----------



## IsHeBreathing? (Feb 11, 2011)

My lord man! How much time do you have?

I dont even like a couple of these brands but the logos you are doing is amazing and make them look good!


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

IsHeBreathing? said:


> My lord man! How much time do you have?


I used to have more time but don't really anymore. The last few may look time consuming, but they're really just quick re-hashes of work I had already done. Shhhhh! Don't tell anyone! I want to keep looking like a miracle worker!

I get on a fair number of conference calls periodically. Many have large periods of time where I have nothing to do but listen. I occasionally fill the time with 3D models and raytracing.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

williamskg6 said:


> A long time back I made a New Breed archery wallpaper with some green glass. I received a request to add the N, B, and A characters to the wallpaper and change the glass to purple. Today, I had a chance to do it. Here's what I came up with:
> 
> View attachment 1135010
> 
> ...




Very nice!


----------



## Woody69 (Feb 17, 2007)

williamskg6 said:


> Well, I had thought I'd give you something new, but I certainly can make what you asked for. Here it is:


Outstanding work as usual Kent ! :thumbs_up

If you lived bit closer i would buy you a beer mate ! :darkbeer: :darkbeer: (that's the best i can do from this distance :wink: )

P.S. I couldn't help but notice that there aren't any Slick Trick ones !!! :secret:

Woody


----------



## tntone (Aug 13, 2006)

i like the colorfull mathews z7, could you get a hoyt bows wall paper in some black and flo green colors.. thanks...


----------



## tntone (Aug 13, 2006)

top.....


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Predator Camo wallpaper*

I had a request for a Predator Camo wallpaper. It was pretty easy to do, so here it is:









I'm sure you know the drill by now, but you can get it from my Picasa Web Gallery using the Download option under Actions.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*HHA 3D wallpaper*

By request, here's a HHA Sports wallpaper. 









You can download it from my Picasa Web Gallery as always. Enjoy!


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

williamskg6 said:


> I had a request for a Predator Camo wallpaper. It was pretty easy to do, so here it is:
> 
> View attachment 1136289
> 
> ...




Very nice!!


----------



## roosclan (Oct 1, 2010)

Any possibility of getting the Maitland wallpaper updated with the new logo?


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Bowtech Wallpaper updated*

I updated the Bowtech wallpaper selection a while back and one of them never really seemed like it was quite right. I have deleted the wallpaper in question and replaced it with the following:









You can download the image in 4:3 and widescreen aspect ratios from my Picasa Web Album. Just remember to use the download action on each image's page instead of right-click saving the image. Enjoy!


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

roosclan said:


> Any possibility of getting the Maitland wallpaper updated with the new logo?


You mean with the "Compound Bows" text included? I can do that pretty easily. Keep your eyes peeled...


----------



## roosclan (Oct 1, 2010)

williamskg6 said:


> Keep your eyes peeled...


That might hurt. How about I just keep tabs on this thread?:wink:


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

roosclan said:


> That might hurt. How about I just keep tabs on this thread?:wink:


Agreed - peeling one's eyes would be quite painful! :tongue:


----------



## hunter74 (Nov 23, 2007)

I seen an avator on here could you make it into a wall paper it was of a buck and doe in front of a blue moon with bowtech behind them.I just made it my avatar.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Not quite what I'm doing here...*



hunter74 said:


> I seen an avator on here could you make it into a wall paper it was of a buck and doe in front of a blue moon with bowtech behind them.I just made it my avatar.


Well, what you're mentioning is just an image composite, which can be done in Photoshop or GIMP or some other image editing application, assuming you can find the source images. This is not what I'm doing here with these 3D wallpapers. I take archery manufacturers' logos and create 3D model representations of them. Once the 3D model is done, I assign textures/surface materials, add lighting, and render the 3D model into an image.

I can provide a rendering of my 3D version of Bowtech logo with a transparent background suitable for overlaying onto any image, but I don't have a source for the buck and doe image. I did find a 1600x1200 image of a buck silhouetted against a moon, but the problem with just poking around on the 'net for images to use is copyright. Just because you can find an image on the internet does not mean you are free to use it for any purpose you desire. Making a derivative work from someone else's image for personal use only is pretty risk-free. Putting it up on the internet for others is not.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Higher quality Bowtech Wallpaper*

The old Bowtech (just the Bowtech logo) wallpaper was looking a bit weak compared to the newer ones I've made, so I remade it. The old Bowtech wallpapers had almost 1400 combined views between the widescreen and 4:3 ratio images. Let's see how many views this one can generate!









You can get it (along with any of 181 other images) from my Picasa Web Gallery. Just remember - use the Download action, accessible from the Actions button above the individual images. If you right-click save the image on screen, you'll just get a reduced quality file.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

williamskg6 said:


> The old Bowtech (just the Bowtech logo) wallpaper was looking a bit weak compared to the newer ones I've made, so I remade it. The old Bowtech wallpapers had almost 1400 combined views between the widescreen and 4:3 ratio images. Let's see how many views this one can generate!
> 
> View attachment 1158750
> 
> ...



Very nice! :thumbs_up


----------



## Epinepherine (Mar 4, 2006)

williamskg6 said:


> By request, here's a Hoyt Carbon Matrix wallpaper, using Max-1 camo on some surfaces.
> 
> View attachment 1070579
> 
> ...


That is just insanely nice stuff right there. :tongue:


----------



## tjb1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Sure-Loc and a Stan Element one please?


----------



## Woody69 (Feb 17, 2007)

Any chance of getting a "Slick Trick" one please ???

Woody


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

tjb1 said:


> Sure-Loc and a Stan Element one please?


You'd think I would have gotten to Sure-Loc already, wouldn't you? I'll see what I can do. As for the Stan Element, I already have a pretty nice Stan wallpaper. If I start making one for each of their releases, I'm gonna be making nothing but release wallpaper for months.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Sure-Loc wallpaper*

I was going for smooth on this one. I like the monochromatic lack of color on this one, but if people want me to colorize the background, I can do so. Have a look!









You can get it from my Picasa Web Gallery as always. Share and Enjoy!


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*New Wallpaper of Elite's new logo*

With Elite's new website comes a new logo. I thought it'd look good as a 3D rendering, so here is my first take on their new logo:









You can download the image file (and 97 others) from my Picasa Web Gallery. Remember to use the Download action on the Actions dropdown of each image. If you try the right-click, save-as routine, you'll only get a reduced quality, reduced size image. Enjoy!


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

williamskg6 said:


> With Elite's new website comes a new logo. I thought it'd look good as a 3D rendering, so here is my first take on their new logo:
> 
> View attachment 1174615
> 
> ...





Very nice!


----------



## ftw1422 (Mar 17, 2009)

how about a Fusion one. And i bet Brad at 60x custom strings would appreciate one as well. If you have time.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Elites new logo is SWEET!!


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*New Elite Logo rotating avatar*

So, I agree - the new Elite logo is pretty slick. Here's a little rotating avatar gift for you:









Oh, and here's a back/forth one:









If you wish, you can get them from my Picasa Web Gallery too. Enjoy!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Verrrrryyyy nice as usual.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Another New Elite logo wallpaper*

Here's another wallpaper featuring the new Elite logo. 









As always, you can download it from my Picasa Web Gallery. Remember to use the Download action on the Actions dropdown of each individual image!


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

williamskg6 said:


> Here's another wallpaper featuring the new Elite logo.
> 
> View attachment 1175105
> 
> ...




Very nice !!


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*New Maitland Wallpaper with updated logo*

At the request of the many Maitland fans out there, I have added the "Compound Bows" text to the Maitland logo 3D model and refined a few things. Here's the first new wallpaper I have made with this updated logo:









You can get it from my Picasa Web Album. See my various posts for previous wallpapers for instructions about proper downloading. Enjoy!


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

williamskg6 said:


> Here's another wallpaper featuring the new Elite logo.
> 
> View attachment 1175105
> 
> ...


Thank you for the new Elite avatar and wallpaper. Lookin' Good.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

williamskg6 said:


> At the request of the many Maitland fans out there, I have added the "Compound Bows" text to the Maitland logo 3D model and refined a few things. Here's the first new wallpaper I have made with this updated logo:
> 
> View attachment 1175851
> 
> ...



Very nice William!


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*New Maitland Avatar*

Since the updated Maitland logo wallpaper turned out so nice, I figured I'd make a new avatar of it. Have a look:









Get it here or from my Picasa Web Album, which is getting kinda large.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*By special request - JBK Bowstrings wallpaper and avatar*

This one is by request from a loyal follower of my pet 3D project: JBK Bowstrings. I made both wallpaper and a rotating avatar for this one. Hope you like it!

















You can get it as always from my Picasa Web Album. Enjoy!


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

williamskg6 said:


> This one is by request from a loyal follower of my pet 3D project: JBK Bowstrings. I made both wallpaper and a rotating avatar for this one. Hope you like it!
> 
> View attachment 1176218
> 
> ...




*Very nice thank you!* :thumbs_up


----------



## roosclan (Oct 1, 2010)

williamskg6 said:


> At the request of the many Maitland fans out there, I have added the "Compound Bows" text to the Maitland logo 3D model and refined a few things. Here's the first new wallpaper I have made with this updated logo:
> 
> View attachment 1175851
> 
> ...


Sweet! Thank you!


----------



## kielyzilla (Sep 7, 2011)

Wow such awesome wallpapers!

Can you also make wallpaper for:
TIGHTSPOT QUIVERS 
RIPCORD ARROW REST

They are also very popular 
Thanks!


----------



## kielyzilla (Sep 7, 2011)

ttt


----------



## kielyzilla (Sep 7, 2011)

*I was inspired by the wallpaper*

So i made my own...

i am still amateur though~ :tongue:


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

Very Cool!


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Tight Spot wallpaper*

By request - Tight Spot Quivers wallpaper.









You can get it in my Picasa Web Album. The album is sorted alphabetically, so you'll have to scroll almost all the way down to the bottom. Enjoy!


----------



## kielyzilla (Sep 7, 2011)

williamskg6 said:


> By request - Tight Spot Quivers wallpaper.


thanks!!! awesome!


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

*WOW!! Very nice Hoyt & TightSpot also!!* :thumbs_up


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Bowtech Avatars*

Well, I finally decided to make some Bowtech animated avatars. Here's what I have so far:

















You can get them from this post or you can download them from my Picasa Web Album. While you're there, have a look at the other 90+ wallpaper and avatar designs I've made this year.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

williamskg6 said:


> Well, I finally decided to make some Bowtech animated avatars. Here's what I have so far:
> 
> View attachment 1181061
> 
> ...




Very nice!:thumbs_up


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*How about some Fusion 3D wallpaper?*

I gave the Fusion (Norway Fusion vanes) logo a try today in 3D. Here's what came out from the first rendering:









You can get it from my Picasa Web Album as always.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Fusion animated avatar*

And because it can be done, here's a Fusion avatar. I'll probably make a wallpaper with this color scheme tomorrow as well.









Get it here on this post or from my Picasa Web Album.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

williamskg6 said:


> I gave the Fusion (Norway Fusion vanes) logo a try today in 3D. Here's what came out from the first rendering:
> 
> View attachment 1184352
> 
> ...



Very nice as always William. :thumbs_up


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Anothe Fusion wallpaper and avatar*

I messed around with materials and lighting a bit and came up with this dramatic alternative to the first Fusion wallpaper and avatar:

















You can download them, as always, from my Picasa Web Album.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*New Breed enthusiasts - here's an Avatar for you*

I haven't been doing much with the 3D logo work lately, but I had a moment to mess around with the New Breed logo and made a nifty little avatar for your viewing pleasure.









This avatar is available (along with tons of other images/avatars) in my Picasa Web Gallery. You can download it (or any others) at will. Just remember to use the Download action on the Actions dropdown of each image in order to get the high-quality, full resolution files.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Updated New Breed Archery wallpaper too...*

To go with the avatar I made for New Breed, I decided to update the New Breed wallpaper too. Here's what I came up with:









You can get this as always from my Picasa Web Gallery. Remember to use the Download action on the Actions dropdown for the individual images instead of a right-click-save. Enjoy!


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*PSE Avatar*

Hmm...... Not much response from the last few posts. Either I must be getting boring/predictable or the new bows are just too distracting. In an effort to round out my avatar collection, I figured I might as well do a PSE avatar:









You can get it here or from my ever-expanding Picasa Web Gallery. Enjoy!


----------



## JStrebin (Feb 9, 2008)

How about a K & K Archery one?


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*New Whalens Hooker wallpaper*

Ok, it's not a K&K archery wallpaper. I'm still trying to figure out how I would do something with K&K's "logo". In the interim, here's a new Whalens Hooker wallpaper. This one shows all the colors, both 2-finger and 3-finger models, and might just end up on the Whalen website. 









You can download it from my Picasa Web Gallery. You'll have to scroll all the way to the bottom - they're listed alphabetically!


----------



## mathewshooterxt (Mar 2, 2009)

I have a challenge for you. Take the Centerpunch Stabilizers one and animate it so the fist is punching through the target. That would look awesome if you can do it!


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

williamskg6 said:


> Ok, it's not a K&K archery wallpaper. I'm still trying to figure out how I would do something with K&K's "logo". In the interim, here's a new Whalens Hooker wallpaper. This one shows all the colors, both 2-finger and 3-finger models, and might just end up on the Whalen website.
> 
> View attachment 1210316
> 
> ...


very nice!


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

mathewshooterxt said:


> I have a challenge for you. Take the Centerpunch Stabilizers one and animate it so the fist is punching through the target. That would look awesome if you can do it!


That would look cool.


----------



## bearleft (Jan 29, 2010)

Kent, I would like to thank you for all of your time on these renderings! Now, how do I get these full screen? Click on pic., click on download above pic., and I still have black side bars on my laptop.Help! Thanks, Dan


----------



## recurveman (May 27, 2008)

Could you make one for the 2012 Bear Anarchy? thx


----------



## chirohunter73 (Nov 29, 2008)

How about a Hoyt Vector Turbo? Thanks


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Bear Badge Avatar*



recurveman said:


> Could you make one for the 2012 Bear Anarchy? thx


So, it's not an Anarchy wallpaper or avatar, but this should give you a taste of what I am working toward on the Anarchy front. Have a look:









You can grab it from this post or get it from my Picasa Web Album. Share and enjoy!


----------



## Towely (Nov 7, 2011)

Very nice work! It's a shame PSE's logo is so bland... ukey:

Edit: I know the PSE Brute X isn't exactly a hot bow but I'm putting in a request for a wallpaper of it.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

williamskg6 said:


> Ok, it's not a K&K archery wallpaper. I'm still trying to figure out how I would do something with K&K's "logo". In the interim, here's a new Whalens Hooker wallpaper. This one shows all the colors, both 2-finger and 3-finger models, and might just end up on the Whalen website.
> 
> View attachment 1210316
> 
> ...




Very nice!


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*New Breed, S.E.T. Avatars*

Well, I've been spending some time migrating from my previous software selection to Blender so I can make more sophisticated and smoother animations. Here are a few new avatars:

























And, to be sure nobody misses out on new wallpapers, here is a Shooting Edge Technology (S.E.T.) wallpaper I made at their request:









You can get all these files as usual from my Picasa Web Album. Enjoy!


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Any APA ones ????


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

MLabonte said:


> Any APA ones ????


There's an APA wallpaper in my Gallery, but no avatar (yet).


----------



## tapout155 (Jan 23, 2010)

marking this one!


----------



## 1stRockinArcher (Dec 30, 2002)

How about a new Martin one with the new Scepter 5 ?
And a new martin avatar ??
They have Hi res files on their website under Media.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

williamskg6 said:


> Well, I've been spending some time migrating from my previous software selection to Blender so I can make more sophisticated and smoother animations. Here are a few new avatars:
> 
> View attachment 1254157
> 
> ...




Very nice!


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

MLabonte said:


> Any APA ones ????


Well, since the 3D model already existed, it was not very hard to make a rotating avatar for you. Have a look:









It's available at the following link: https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/5sMLFeXpWsKGLH1qAspmMdMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=directlink

For those of you with eagle eyes, that is within my Picasa Web Album with all the other 3D renderings I've done of Archery Manufacturer logos. Enjoy!


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Anybody want a Gold Tip rotating avatar?*

If you read the entire thread, you'll notice I spend an unfortunate amount of time on conference calls where I have nothing to do but sit and listen. So, I occupy my time by fiddling with 3D graphics that I created previously. I thought it might be nice for Gold Tip fans to have a rotating avatar. Here's what I made:









You can lift the image from this post or you can download it from my Picasa Web Gallery. There are now 214 images in the gallery, both avatars and wallpapers. 

Share and enjoy!


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

_Very Nice!_


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*And now, a G5 rotating Avatar*

While I was at it, I figured I could easily make a G5 avatar. Here it is:









As always, you can grab the avatar from this post or download it from my Picasa Gallery.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

williamskg6 said:


> While I was at it, I figured I could easily make a G5 avatar. Here it is:
> 
> View attachment 1261786
> 
> ...



*SWEET! Can you do a new Mathews avatar?* :embarres::biggrin1:


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*FOUR new Maitland wallpapers*

Well, as I mentioned in another thread, I saw the new limb graphics for Maitland's upcoming new bows and couldn't resist making some wallpaper for the Maitland fans out there. 





























These files can all be downloaded from my Picasa Web Album. 

*Just a reminder* - when you find one you wish to download (they're all available in widescreen and 4:3 aspect ratio shapes to accommodate most people's displays), *use the Download action from the Actions dropdown on the individual image's page.* If you right-click save the image you see on screen, you'll only get a reduced quality, reduced pixel file.


----------



## IsHeBreathing? (Feb 11, 2011)

williamskg6 said:


> Well, as I mentioned in another thread, I saw the new limb graphics for Maitland's upcoming new bows and couldn't resist making some wallpaper for the Maitland fans out there.
> 
> View attachment 1264365
> View attachment 1264370
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*A Bear Anarchy 3D rotating avatar - especially proud of this one!*

Ok, I'm not a Bear Archery owner, but I love their latest logos, including the Anarchy "A" and the badge. So, I put them both together in the same animated avatar. I'm especially proud of this one because it turned out just fantastic. Here's the avatar:









I think it looks downright fantastic, but I'm a little biased!

You can get the avatar from this post or, you can visit my Picasa Web Album that is starting to become pretty large (221 images) and download it from there. Enjoy!


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Finally - a Hoyt rotating avatar*

I finally got around to making a rotating avatar for you Hoyt fans. It uses the 2012 webpage logo without the apple, which actually makes it more easily read. 









As with all of these avatars, you can simply lift it from this page or you can go to my Picasa Web Album and download it from there along with all the wallpaper you can stand.


----------



## RoxieTrees (Dec 12, 2011)

Can you do a Maitland Avatar with the Retribution?


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Man, you do fantastic work!!!!!!!! Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

Thanks again


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

RoxieTrees said:


> Can you do a Maitland Avatar with the Retribution?


Are you after an avatar or are you wanting wallpaper? The reason I ask is that having both the Maitland logo and a stylized word "Retribution" runs into the words being a little small on an 80x80 pixel avatar. The word, "Retribution" would only be about 10 pixels tall at best. I can give it a whirl, but it might not be readable.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

So, for those of you that have adopted the Maitland Session wallpaper for your avatar image, how about something like this instead?









or









I suppose I could do something like this for the Retribution to make it more readable. Working with only 80x80 pixels is a challenge!


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Important!!!!! Did Some Housekeeping on my Wallpaper/Avatar Album*

Well, my little 3D wallpaper project seems to have outgrown its original configuration a bit. Originally, I had only planned on making wallpaper. Then, I found that making animated avatars was cool too. The avatars have been mixed in with the wallpapers, which can make finding the image you're after a little harder than it should be.

*Here's the important note: I have created a new album that will hold ONLY animated avatars. The existing album will hold ONLY wallpaper images.*

This should make it easier for people to find the avatar or wallpaper they're after. Organization is good, right?

Here are the links to the albums:

My 3D Wallpaper Picasa Web Album (link hasn't changed)

My 3D Animated Avatar Picasa Web Album (new album, only avatars in here)

Hopefully this doesn't get anyone's nose bent out of shape. I figured it's better to cause a small stir now as opposed to a bigger stir later.


----------



## RoxieTrees (Dec 12, 2011)

Its whatever you think is best brother.


----------



## roosclan (Oct 1, 2010)

williamskg6 said:


> Hopefully this doesn't get anyone's nose bent out of shape. I figured it's better to cause a small stir now as opposed to a bigger stir later.


Are you kidding? The only stir it will cause is a positive one as it's easier to find what we're looking for. Good move, I say.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

chirohunter73 said:


> How about a Hoyt Vector Turbo? Thanks


I got around to making one. Here you go:


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

1stRockinArcher said:


> How about a new Martin one with the new Scepter 5 ?
> And a new martin avatar ??
> They have Hi res files on their website under Media.


I have made an avatar for the Scepter V (five). Here it is:









I'll be working on a wallpaper for it too - keep your eyes peeled!


----------



## 1stRockinArcher (Dec 30, 2002)

williamskg6 said:


> I have made an avatar for the Scepter V (five). Here it is:
> 
> View attachment 1270130
> 
> ...



Thanks Kent, That Looks Great !!!
Cant wait for the Wallpaper !!!


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

1stRockinArcher said:


> Thanks Kent, That Looks Great !!!
> Cant wait for the Wallpaper !!!


Done!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1677065&p=1063171152#post1063171152


----------



## 1stRockinArcher (Dec 30, 2002)

williamskg6 said:


> Done!
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1677065&p=1063171152#post1063171152



Sweet !!!

You posted it while I was responding !!
And changing my Avatar !!

You are Da Man !!!


----------



## finallyanxer (May 18, 2011)

Just stumbled across this thread and think I will have to steal one of these. Thanks for sharing your work!


----------



## McChesney (Jan 5, 2009)

Thank you for sharing....very cool!


----------

